# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 12/02/2018

## Kris

After a plane crash, a group of people are stranded in the Australian Outback! There they have to contend with the weather, finding water and shelter, the wildlife, and worst of all, M A G P I E S. That's right. It's springtime down under, and that means magpies. 

Crikey!

----------


## Yggdrasil_Hugger

Woah! Thank you! Cool! I have little experience with this site so I have a vague idea of what's going on, but cool! Thanks!

----------

